# anyone racing the Recoils....



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I didn't know it there was an existing thread already. thanks


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

come on guys...no one in here is racing the sportwerks recoils?


----------



## tenpins77 (Jun 3, 2008)

Auctually we are, we are in Easton Pa though! Saturday night during the wintertime we normally have about 8 to 12 guys :woohoo:


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

We are in Lexington, KY. Just curious about set up. We have only been racing for a few weeks now and any help couldn't hurt. Thanks!


----------



## tenpins77 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well what kinda conditions do you have? Track setup-etc? Ozite carpet? 

We race on industrial grade gray carpet, nothing extravagant. With the recoils out of the box, i noticed the front end grabbed and the rear pushed alot. I was running 60w oil in the front and 50 in the rear. Also i moved the shocks to the farthest inner hole on the rear shocktower and pushed the fronts all the way out. Last i knew they didnt make anyother size springs but thats about the only setup i ran. You can also mess with your ball studs and move them to the outer holes in the rear as well. These car's are far from the 10th scale norm or standard and are more so fun cars than anything. Even with my pro i couldn't get the car to handle like a real 10th touring car. Have fun with it and see what works for you. Also look into the new novak mongoose. Its pratically the only SENSORED mini brushles system out there. 


tim :thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Fill the diffs with 1/8 diff oil, like 20K front, 10k rear. 90wt front shocks, 80 rear...the shocks are so small, they need heavy oil. Use AE 1/12 center shock springs cut in 1/2, Red blue and gold are good colors for foam tires. You may need to play with shock position on the arm to get the desired droop, along with shock length. This is on the optional foam tires, but it would be similar on rubber, maybe lighten the shock oil. The cars will be very close to the big cars set up like this, the diff oil makes a big difference.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks a bunch. We are running them mainly on the oval with a few weekends on road. Its the ozite from CRC. 65 ft. drive line on the oval 120ft on road. Brushless 6 cell.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you guys using sway bars? If so, can you post any photos? I would like to try them but I would like an idea on how to mount them. Thanks!


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

true the foam tires waaaay down helps cut the traction roll


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hey if you want your car to come out of the corners and smooth try vendetta diffs they drop right in have fun


----------

